# [SOLVED]Compiz e bordi delle finestre scomparsi

## die-hard

Salve ragazzi dopo aver aggiornato il sistema, sono scomparsi i bordi delle finestre, come posso rimediare? prima all'avvio della sessione eseguivo compiz-manager, ora nn è + presente nel sistema, uso compiz-start, ma niente bordi.Last edited by die-hard on Thu Jan 31, 2008 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Compiz-start e compiz-manager non sono la stessa cosa, il primo usa unicamente gconf per le impostazioni, il secondo invece salva tramite ccsm. Vai sul thread di compiz nella sezione dei tip in questo forum e mettiti nell'overlay locale l'ebuild per fusion icon, lo trovi nelle ultime pagine.

----------

## homeworld21

nel ccsm ce una icona con la spunta per le decorazioni della finestra. se è spuntatata ma non hai i bordi basta che fai partire emerald da consol con l'opzione --replace.

----------

## die-hard

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Compiz-start e compiz-manager non sono la stessa cosa, il primo usa unicamente gconf per le impostazioni, il secondo invece salva tramite ccsm. Vai sul thread di compiz nella sezione dei tip in questo forum e mettiti nell'overlay locale l'ebuild per fusion icon, lo trovi nelle ultime pagine.

 

scusa quale sezione? avresti mica il link sotto mano?

----------

## homeworld21

se sei in linea prendi il mio contatto im che ti spiego meglio

----------

## riverdragon

Il link è questo.

----------

## xveilsidex

Non so se mastiki un po d'inglese io ho risolto i miei problemi di compiz-fusion in questo forum http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/ .. magari possono aiutarti loro!

----------

